# For lovers of gay werewolves: Published Novel



## HowlingDusk (Dec 5, 2021)

I have a new book that just launched titled The Mark of Amulii. I wrote the story 11 years ago, and it got kind of popular on SoFurry. People told me I should get it published, so last year I decided to do a complete rewrite and do the thing. A year and a half later, here we are!

If big, bipedal wolf men from another world, transformation, romance, magic, danger, suspense, and sex get your attention, then you might love this book. Blurb and other details on my website.














						Books
					

Falling in love with a monster comes at a price, and for young Alex, it could cost him his life.A deceptively beautiful gift from a wild wolfman changes Alex in unexpected ways, sending him fleeing…




					howlingdusk.com
				




To get a feel for my writing style (even if these are drafts), go to my SF page at https://howlingdusk.sofurry.com/


----------



## Alopecoid (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks cool! I wouldn't mind having a big bipedal wolf man to curl up with ^!^


----------



## Shyy (Dec 24, 2021)

Interesting... *is considered to be such a said creature, irl, by many*


----------



## AniwayasSong (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh, wow!
You have piqued my natural curiosity, and I always love seeing Furry Authors manage to publish their work(s)!
Thank you.


----------



## Raever (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm always down to support furry authors, there's not enough of them imo.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 9, 2022)

owo


----------



## HowlingDusk (Feb 10, 2022)

Ooh I almost forgot I posted this!

Hopefully, you guys enjoy it. I'm currently in the rewrite/revision process of my next book. There will be more in the future for sure.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Feb 10, 2022)

HowlingDusk said:


> Ooh I almost forgot I posted this!
> 
> Hopefully, you guys enjoy it. I'm currently in the rewrite/revision process of my next book. There will be more in the future for sure.


I found your book on Amazon, but have to wait till next month to buy it.
I can only hope you're working on a sequel?


----------



## HowlingDusk (Feb 10, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> I found your book on Amazon, but have to wait till next month to buy it.
> I can only hope you're working on a sequel?


Oh there definitely will be a sequel to it. The goal is a three-part series for that. However, I ended up writing a book early last year that kind of became a hit, and I am going to try to get that one published this year before working on the next book of MoA. 

There's so much to MoA, especially how it evolves from a contemporary fantasy to a full-blown fantasy.


----------



## HowlingDusk (Feb 10, 2022)

Also, I do signed book giveaways every couple months too (one for goodreads for paperback and one for my own website mailing list for the hardcovers), and sometimes I'll give the ebook away free on Smashwords.


----------



## Shyy (Feb 10, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> I found your book on Amazon, but have to wait till next month to buy it.
> I can only hope you're working on a sequel?


Scamazon, you say? * goes to start, wait for computer*


----------



## HowlingDusk (Feb 10, 2022)

It's on just about every book-buying site there is. I didn't do exclusivity with Amazon, but there are times I wish I would have just to have a better chance at gaming their algorithm lol


----------



## Shyy (Feb 10, 2022)

Interesting. It's available as an E-book ( pass, as I love the feeling of an actual book in my paws), hardback and paperback.
Ordered and should be here on Valentines day, no less. *grins*  
(grammar correction)


----------



## Shyy (Feb 15, 2022)

Awwoooo!!!! My book showed up at the house yesterday! *sulks* now, I have to wait until I get home on Wednesday evening to get my paws on it.


----------

